# Linkin Parks new CD "A thousand Suns"



## A10pex (Sep 18, 2010)

They came out with a new cd that is almost completely different from other things that they've done! Though I strangely like it for some reason, 

What do you think of it?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2010)

Just listened to The Catalyst and thought it sucked. 

Any recommendations from the album for me try before writing it off?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 18, 2010)

Oi... I tried really hard to like it. Although I'll always have some special place in my heart for Linkin Park, I just couldn't get behind a single track from the album. Maybe we can blame the producer? I believe it's the same guy they had for Minutes to Midnight, so I'll just blame him.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't believe they're still producing music after their first album.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 18, 2010)

Heard the commercial....  
GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cam (Sep 18, 2010)

Good linkin park died just like Green day did in 2004


----------



## A10pex (Sep 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Any recommendations from the album for me try before writing it off?


 Well, I liked Burning in the Skies


----------



## xcliber (Sep 18, 2010)

I _forced _myself to listen to the whole album hoping to hear at least a few songs I could enjoy. I found 4 that are tolerable. 2 of them were ok ('Burning in the Skies' and 'The Catalyst'), but none of them stood out enough to make me want to play it more than once. I'm an old LP fan, but most of this new shit isn't even worth the disc it's written to. I think I'll stick to Hybrid Theory and Meteora.


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2010)

They're so experimental! :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 19, 2010)

oh no pigeons: linkin park is the new rage against the machine y/n
eatingwell1089: Well Rage Against the Machine actually WERE Marxists, even though they were on a major label
eatingwell1089: Linkin Park seems like overearnest high school kids when it comes to politics
eatingwell1089: I would even wager that any one of member of Rage is more well-read than all of Linkin Park
oh no pigeons: seems likely

listened 2 tha catalystt again
sounds a little like they listened to the knife and decided "yeah we can do arty synth stuff"

and of course you can only be so earnest on a major label
"nuclear bombs are baaaad"
whoa
my reality
it's




_shattered_


----------



## ninjalion (Sep 20, 2010)

I am one who actually likes Linkin Park's new stuff as much as their old work. I admire what they put up. And I have listened to allot of their new album, and imo this is their best song I have ever heard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I-NVMuCxBQ

Its Empty Spaces/When They Come For Me.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been done with them ever since I moved to orchestated music


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2010)

ninjalion said:


> I am one who actually likes Linkin Park's new stuff as much as their old work. I admire what they put up. And I have listened to allot of their new album, and imo this is their best song I have ever heard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I-NVMuCxBQ
> 
> Its Empty Spaces/When They Come For Me.


 
Okay, that was actually interesting (ignoring the lyrics - "try to catch up, motherfuckaa!" in that cocky voice would just ruin it for me otherwise), and I may have to give this album a chance.

Edit: and then I listened to "Blackout", "Wretches and Kings", and "The Catalyst" on youtube and now I don't want to anymore


----------



## ninjalion (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree, he could of left that part out. I really like the part where the vocals hits.


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2010)

GOD BLESS US EVERYONE etc.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> GOD BLESS US EVERYONE etc.


 
non-committal vaguely religious sentiments < _actual christian rock_ 


????


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 20, 2010)

I heard the Japanese Special Edition of this album comes with a Gunpla 1/144 scale gundam model with a special Linkin Park color scheme, theres a rumor itll go state-side, I'm crossing my fingers for it


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

I think its an ok cd not as good as older stuff but not bad.


----------



## snarfoswald (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't been able to listen to one of their albums all the way through since Meteora without extreme boredom or uninterest. some things just shouldn't be changed.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 29, 2010)

"A thousand suns" refers to the proper method to dispose of the album.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 30, 2010)

i pre-ordered the special edition, and i was so dissapointed. i get that they are trying to create something new, and stuff, but they have forgotten about their existing fan-base who prefer stuff like hybrid theory. most of the songs just seem wrong to me. the catalyst is good, and waiting for the end is tolerable at best, but the rest i just cant stand


----------



## arisfelis (Nov 3, 2010)

Theres always a couple of songs on each album that I really like. Then there are other songs on each album where I say "what were they thinking?" and completely delete it off of my playlist so I never hear it again.


----------



## Altamont (Nov 3, 2010)

I myself found the entire album to be absolutely wonderful. I've been a LP fan since Hybrid Theory, and I think this is their best album since HT.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2010)

I find most of the actual songs to be enjoyable, but the ablum is too weighted down with filler transitional tracks. I think there are like four or five of them. Not to mention, it has two introductions...That's just stupid.

But the actual tracks are okay, though I like their older CD's better. I didn't hate Minutes to Midnight for the record. It's a decent CD, though I don't listen to it all that often.

Meteora is their best, I think.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 6, 2010)

Normally I'm completely okay with bands changing their sound and even their direction. People change over time and their artwork should reflect that.

However, I'm not a fan of this CD or Minutes to Midnight. The only song from Minutes to Midnight I got behind was 'Leave Out All The Rest' and that was because it sounded good in the previews on itunes. I own Hybrid Theory and Meteora. That's about all the Linkin Park I need. ^_^


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 6, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> I heard the Japanese Special Edition of this album comes with a Gunpla 1/144 scale gundam model with a special Linkin Park color scheme, theres a rumor itll go state-side, I'm crossing my fingers for it


 
I don't get it. Are you crossing your fingers because you like gundamn/Linkin Park, or because you know that'll kill whatever credibility they had left with most people who aren't Japanofags.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't like all the speech stuff, it was almost every song for a larger part than necessary. Ignoring that, the album was ok but the other albums they have had were better.


----------



## Pine (Nov 6, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> oh no pigeons: linkin park is the new rage against the machine y/n
> eatingwell1089: Well Rage Against the Machine actually WERE Marxists, even though they were on a major label
> eatingwell1089: Linkin Park seems like overearnest high school kids when it comes to politics
> eatingwell1089: I would even wager that any one of member of Rage is more well-read than all of Linkin Park
> ...


 
I grew up with Rage and I would rage/butthurt if somebody ever compared them to a band such as Linkin Park.


----------

